# Might sound silly



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am looking for a trustable website to know the best ways to keep dry food supplies and how long each can last.
Thanks!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

there are lots of post on this subject , read on .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Conroy85 said:


> I am looking for a trustable website to know the best ways to keep dry food supplies and how long each can last.
> Thanks!


learn to store food long term? .... how long depends more on you than some of the other factors - but long term storage starts at 5 years and some food items have no term limits - you can expect 20 years without problems, but with ideal conditions ....

a good overall primer on the technicals involved was websited for Y2K and is mostly buried these days - Emergency Preparedness

for a more patient and step-by-step procedural I'd download a free copy of the LDS Preparedness Manual ... https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html

after you get versed in the generalities - there's another 1,000 hints & helps to make the job eazier & better ....


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> there are lots of post on this subject , read on .


 Thanks I am!


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> Conroy85 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a trustable website to know the best ways to keep dry food supplies and how long each can last.
> ...


Thanks a lot!
Will start printing notes, hehe to much informations to only trust my memory! Lol


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

baldman said:


> Good luck


Thanks 
For now I'm in phase 1.1 so i just stack up on uncle bens fast and fancy rice because we use it from time to time and canned food that we sometime use, just filling up my basement cellar/store, I'm just planing my next move


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Use what you have, store what you use. I recommend trial and error. Don't buy a boatload of anything, unless you love it. We have twenty pounds of bismanti rice, and ten or twenty pounds of beans vacuum sealed, two cases of MRE's and the regular pantry. We try to hit sales, at SMith's or similar when they have case sales.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

If you have the money, a foodsaver is worth its price. I have the gamesaver, from amazon. It works great.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait.....you have 20# of beans and 20# of rice and MREs?


Oh crap. I've went from prepared individual to full on nutcase by reading that....no wonder the wife's kids think I'm paranoid......


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Conroy85 said:


> Thanks
> For now I'm in phase 1.1 so i just stack up on uncle bens fast and fancy rice because we use it from time to time and canned food that we sometime use, just filling up my basement cellar/store, I'm just planing my next move


regular white long grain rice stores the best - any of the processing steps take storage viability off the food .... and rice is as cheap as it's been in years - don't wait to get your long term storage program into gear - buying 20-40-60 pounds of rice immediately won't hurt anything - just protect it against pests and the shelf life is built into the grain ....


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> Conroy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Just leave it in the bags it comes in?


----------

